# A Look at the Bulb & Chassis in the new Flamethrowers



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's some pictures for you guys:

One is of the bottom of the chassis of the new flamethrower.
Another is of the bulb that's in it. Are these LED?

And for fun I put the flamethrower chassis underneath one of the new semis. Refer to the "day" and "night" pics. 

--fcb


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

not LED
interesting that they are running the wires to the bulb that way. previous have had a tab on either side of chassis for wire. hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Seems inferior to the old AFX method with tabs on the side of the chassis. Maybe that's par for the course.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*bulb*

The bigquestion is will they ever supply a replacement.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

hartracerman said:


> The bigquestion is will they ever supply a replacement.


How many kids do you know with a soldering iron ?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Use only the very best*



rholmesr said:


> Seems inferior to the old AFX method with tabs on the side of the chassis. Maybe that's par for the course.


Wow....uhhhhh.....er.....thats really....uh.....nice? 

All thats missing is da born-bine joint and a doomaflage adjuster. 

Lemme see here... I gots me sum bailin' wire...grampa's old soldering iron that dont heat up real good...and copy of Martha Stewart Living. Now where did I leave them lag bolts...? We can make this happen! :thumbsup:

Dont quit your day job JoeLED.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, I'm not quitting just yet!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

No offense to AW but I've seen my 11 year old Daughter make a better solder joint. Quality not quantity.

Any pics of these light tabs you guys are talking about?


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

*new flamethrowers*

I have 1 new ford gt, sweetest running out of the box x-trac. chassis i've ever had. 

Kinda disappointed that they aren't LED'S . Wanted to see what they were supposed to make !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> No offense to AW but I've seen my 11 year old Daughter make a better solder joint. Quality not quantity.


That's to add front end weight...


----------

